

7 good tips on formatting an ebook for iBooks - sambeau
http://www.sidhe.org/~dan/blog/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, I was going to ignore this, but now you've broken two guidelines. From
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
      If the original title begins with a number or number +
      gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop
      it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X,"
      and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number
      is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids." 
    

and

    
    
      Please don't submit so many links at once that the
      new page is dominated by your submissions. 
    

Please, exercise some discretion.

